# Packing up



## darlingbuds (May 27, 2010)

Hi There

4 weeks to go until the move. We have decided to come over with our 30 kilos (each). Not shipping anything and using our relocation allowance to buy up new. 

Any advice on things you wish you had packed or not bothered packing before you came? As a woman I am obviously struggling on what to leave behind...so ladies any advice very welcome!! 

Ps what should I be packing in terms of acceptable gym wear, wondering whether my shorts will be frowned upon!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

Pack your "personal hygiene" items sufficient for a week or two.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Of course you can wear short!!

Cant think of anything from the UK that you can't get here. (oh except for dessicated coconut -the dried stuff- still cant find it anywhere).


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Anwaruddin said:


> Pack your "personal hygiene" items sufficient for a week or two.


Strange thing to say, supermarkets supply everything you need.


----------



## MissLisa (Sep 13, 2010)

wandabug said:


> Strange thing to say, supermarkets supply everything you need.




I guess because in the first days you might be occupied with a lot of important stuff and don't have enough time to buy everything so I am also packing my beauty-stuff for a week in my luggage 

Don't forget your passport


----------



## Isa123 (Sep 30, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> Hi There
> 
> 4 weeks to go until the move. We have decided to come over with our 30 kilos (each). Not shipping anything and using our relocation allowance to buy up new.
> 
> ...



I am new to this too and you are exactly speaking my mind! I also have one month to go and there is only that much space in one's suitcase, so I will watch this thread closely. I can also relate to your question regarding gym wear, I was wondering about that too.

So ladies, what about hosiery in the business world? Here, I would not wear a skirt without tights but is this an extremely ridiculous thought with that kind of weather - or just the same because of the a/c cooling everything down so much? What is considered appropriate?

Thanks!


----------



## Anwaruddin (Oct 15, 2010)

Plenty, yes. If you have already settled and acquainted yourself in Dubai. Trust me, the "personal hygiene" thing won't let you down (Rexona)


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's less than 2 months to Christmas, if you prepare a lot of Christmas sweets, etc....bring that dessicated coconut! I've had trouble finding it here too!
Isa123, it's usually 50 degrees outdoors but 18 degrees indoors during summer, so a lot of people wear tights.
As for shorts in the gym, I've seen people wear far less and have gotten away with it. As long as you are respectable of the customs and do not wear provocative outfits in public, you will be fine.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Isa123 said:


> I am new to this too and you are exactly speaking my mind! I also have one month to go and there is only that much space in one's suitcase, so I will watch this thread closely. I can also relate to your question regarding gym wear, I was wondering about that too.
> 
> So ladies, what about hosiery in the business world? Here, I would not wear a skirt without tights but is this an extremely ridiculous thought with that kind of weather - or just the same because of the a/c cooling everything down so much? What is considered appropriate?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello ladies,

Gym – i go to fitness first and people wear whatever they like out there. Not a problem at all.. shorts/sports bra’s the works.. obviously u wouldn’t want to go home on public transport like that but within the gym, no one cares.. if its the gym in ur building, i suppose it depends if it is busy or quiet..

Formal wear – i work near the financial center and i have seen all sorts.. honestly the shortest dresses, breasts out etc etc i suppose depends on where ur working and how ur colleagues are dressed and what ur comfy in.. also depends on ur commute to work.. i walk from home every day so i feel uncomfortable in skirts as i walk past several construction sites for example...


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

darlingbuds said:


> Hi There
> 
> 4 weeks to go until the move. We have decided to come over with our 30 kilos (each). Not shipping anything and using our relocation allowance to buy up new.
> 
> ...


I miss glamour and cosmos.. blossom hill and PRIMARK!!  tbh though u get pretty much everything out here plus the added advantage of American stores which u don’t have in the UK!


----------



## Isa123 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pamela & Newbie - thank you so much for your quick responses!

I think I will settle for wearing pants the first day of work and then watch very closely what the other ladies are wearing 

Wasn't planning on ever wearing anything too short at work anyhow - more of the formal typed over the knee kind of skirt... Always amazed to read there are plenty of people who disregard what I consider common sense in an islamic country.

Anyway, I'm eager to get there and see for myself


----------

